

The Single Most Damaging Practice in Software - ohhmaagawd
http://philswenson.com/post/2674543577/the-single-most-damaging-practice-in-software

======
makecheck
Yes and no. Tests that are not written well can be a burden. After code
changes, a lot of time can be spent fixing test "failures" that are more a
failure of the testing methodology than the app under test. So test,
yes...automate, yes...but EDIT those tests and AUDIT those tests, to make sure
they are all really useful.

~~~
ohhmaagawd
Absolutely, a poorly written/unmaintainable/or inaccurate test can have a
negative net worth.

